# Swedish Hero (Make a Thank You Movie)



## waffle1995 (Jun 14, 2010)

Watch this. (wait for the timer to go down first)
http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1276510641898RA26

http://en.tackfilm.se/ let you make a thank you movie.
You upload a picture and it make a video about the person as a swedish hero.

If you want somebody to think your famous, upload a picture of yourself there and show them the video.
(I trick my friend to think Im famous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol)

P.S. Im not racist.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 14, 2010)

i am already famous (hides)
you are famous because i know you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so whats with your banner? how come i don't see that on shoptemp?


----------



## waffle1995 (Jun 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i am already famous (hides)
> you are famous because i know you
> 
> 
> ...


oh that banner link to my Affiliate link for shoptemp. (it like a trick to make ppl click it)
I got $5.88 in store credit now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks GBAtempers.


----------

